# Donor egg pregnancy - will I be treated differently?



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

I just wondered whether I am going to be treated any differently for ante-natal appointments and for labour if I tell my GP and midwives I have conceived with a donor egg?  If so what might be different?  I'm quite old (4 so I'm likely to be asked about this and I'm wondering whether they will see me as a higher risk pregnancy if its donor egg conceived than if it had been conceived naturally with my old eggs?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mimi

In answer to the donor egg aspect no. However it will affect the way we assess your risk of Down's syndrome affecting the pregnancy. That is the biggest issue. 

They will book you for consultant care do to you age. Anyone over 40 it is recommended you have consultant care. 

Does that answer your question? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Kaz1979.  If I have 'consultant care' does that mean I can't give birth in a birthing suite for example and would be in a labour room with full-on monitoring?

Has consultant care philosophy changed recently too as I gave birth to my son at nearly 42 years but didn't have consultant care and it wasn't offered/suggested?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Essentially depends on your unit. Likely that you would not "fit criteria " for a standalone unit. As a lot have cut off age usually of 40. 

However some will look at case individually and if you low risk in all other area they may accept you. 

Your midwife should know criteria for you local unit. She will likely have to book you consultant once risk assessed you. And they will decide on a plan if care with you. You can discuss with them a birth centre if that is where you would like to give birth. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you have hospital appointments antenatally and see a doctor? Or did you just go to hospital for your scans? 

Kaz xx


----------

